# Identification for our wives



## youngblood2002 (Sep 30, 2012)

Is there anything acceptable for our wives to wear, that will allow them to be assisted if they are ever in distress?


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 30, 2012)

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showthread.php?2417-The-Masonic-Blue-Slipper&highlight=blue+slipper

Check out this thread. Should give you the answer you are searching for.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 30, 2012)

I encourage you to purchase a Blue Slipper sticker for your Wife's car. One day we were traveling to Houston in my (ex)Wife's car and had to pull over so I could look something up on the gps. So I pull into this subdivision and in less than a minute, this suspicious looking car pulls up behind me. This guy gets out, walks up to my door and taps on the window. I roll it down giving him the stink eye until he asked if we needed aid. Turns out he was a fellow Brother who saw the slipper and wanted to make sure we were okay. Now that's Masonry in action right there. I couldn't thank him enough.


----------



## bupton52 (Oct 1, 2012)

My wife has the Blue Slipper decal on her car as well. I purchased it from the GLoTX.


----------



## Brother Joe (Oct 1, 2012)

I've looked on the GLoT website and I can't find these. Has any brother had any luck finding them?


----------



## bupton52 (Oct 2, 2012)

Brother Joe said:


> I've looked on the GLoT website and I can't find these. Has any brother had any luck finding them?



http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/pdf/2009/2009merc.pdf

Ask for item 542DCSD


----------



## Hndrx (Oct 2, 2012)

Do you think most Masons will recognize the slipper?  I don't think hardly anyone at my lodge would.


----------



## scialytic (Oct 2, 2012)

Shine the Light on it at your Lodge Brother! I hadn't thought about a decal. I knew about the lapel pins, but that is a great idea.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;B4zKEFuz57U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4zKEFuz57U&list=FL38f4clMuraNIiOr-R0BFBA&index=108&feature=plpp_video[/video]​


----------



## robert leachman (Oct 3, 2012)

Put a S&C sticker on her vehicle too!


----------



## widows son (Oct 3, 2012)

Does this apply in Canada?


----------



## scialytic (Oct 3, 2012)

I believe it is universal. If not, throw a blue slipper decal (it has an S&C in it) on her car and wait for the questions. I am not sure how widespread it is. Part of me wants to think it originated in the Eastern Star, but I am ignorant in these matters and couldn't find anything aside from the biblical history and not the actual use as a masonic emblem, of sorts. Anybody know if this is something seen in Germany, England, Canada, Mexico, etc?


----------



## Hndrx (Oct 3, 2012)

The timing of this thread is funny.  I saw a blue slipper sticker with a S&C today for the first time on a vehicle.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 3, 2012)

Hndrx said:


> The timing of this thread is funny.  I saw a blue slipper sticker with a S&C today for the first time on a vehicle.



Our Lord works in mysterious ways, don't He?  :wink:


----------



## martin (Oct 9, 2012)

*what apply ?*

U mean if our wife have a decal in there car? My wife have a mason decal in her car I don't think is anything wrong with that


----------



## Bill Hosler (Oct 11, 2012)

I have always been told a Masons wife or daughter are entitled to wear the square and compass. 

A few years ago the Grand Master of Masons in Indiana created a pin that said "Proud to be a Masons lady". It had the square and compass on it.


----------



## BigDre357 (Oct 11, 2012)

There is a brother that hand makes rings for us he has a site called jems by jem  http://store.jemsbyjem.com/ he makes a ring called "The Lady Of A Mason" it is for wives, daughters and mothers there are a couple of different designs to choose from


----------



## widows son (Oct 12, 2012)

Can anyone order a ring from him? Mines all scratched up


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 12, 2012)

But are they legal?  I would love to get one for my wife.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 12, 2012)

widows son said:


> Can anyone order a ring from him? Mines all scratched up


 Yeah they can. I've talked to him before. I am gonna get my sons ring from him. Nice guy


----------



## widows son (Oct 13, 2012)

Sweet thx


----------



## djgamble (Oct 14, 2012)

I just bought my wife a blue slipper. If you haven't ever read about the blue slipper and how it became you need to. It's in the bible book of Ruth.


----------



## bupton52 (Nov 5, 2012)

widows son said:


> Can anyone order a ring from him? Mines all scratched up



He also has a facebook page now. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/JEMSbyJEM/436176533100030?fref=ts


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 5, 2012)

My Mother Lodge minted a beautiful coin for it's 150th celebration, and they are still selling them. My mom, and my lady, both carry one in their purses. I have no doubt they will find the assistance they need if they approach a Brother or Lodge.

Honestly, I doubt any woman in need would be refused by a Brother.


----------



## widows son (Nov 5, 2012)

Ya, it would be unmasonic if they didn't.


----------

